# Giant Wind Tunnel Challenge



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I was reading an article from velonews (wind tunnels). That led me to the facebook post of Giant challenging Specialized on the wind tunnel. Specialized has not taken the challenge. Ballsy move by Giant.

Sorry if posted already.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

There's no way the Venge could compare to the Propel! Spesh aren't going to humiliate themselves...but it would be nice to see.
It would be great to have a whole bunch of bikes subjected to standardised aero testing. 
And stiffness testing and failure testing. 
The bikes would be bought from retail shops by secret shoppers, not supplied to magazines by makers. The bikes would be what consumers would be buying, not some handmade prototype with a thousand hours of work put into it.

There is way too much marketing BS, and Spesh is one of the worst. 

Every maker has their own protocol. Most even fudge their weights by posting weights of "fuselages" instead of actual weights of frame, fork, post, etc. Pinarello made a claim about the weight of a frame before "mechanisation", however that is defined.


----------

